# August 1st DRCCC club Race and TDM Charity Race



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hope everybody remembers that we have our Chairty race this Sunday. Hope some of the other Midwest series members will make it out to our charity race. It's for a good cause, and many of us Detroiters have supported the charity races at the other clubs. I have to say that the Midwest Series group is really a quality bunch of racers!


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

We do have a website for the series: 

www.myrcworld.net/tdm

Specifically for this event you could link to this page to get access to the pledge forms if you wish to have sponsors for your car:

http://www.myrcworld.net/events/event.asp?eid=1544

No one is obligate of course, a donation for race fee is 10 dollars, anything over that gets you more tickets for raffel prizes. THis year We have some more prizes by our sponsors too.

Most the people from the Toledo, Detoit, and Cleveland clubs should be there. We. Look forward to seeing everyone there. I'll have final points for the series avaialble by Sunday. 


Since this is going to be a race hosting people from out of town, we need to get setup early. Would anyone be willing to either setup on Saturday evening or Sunday as early as 7am?


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

what time does the races start on Sunday? How many qualifiers? What are the entry fees/donation? I checked your site but I did not find any of this information. 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Sorry about that on the website. Setup will begin at 7am. We're going to try start the races about 11 AM, 2 qualifiers, 15 minute mains. Entry fee will be 10 dollars. Additional classes are 5 dollar extra. 5 dollar raffel tickets. 3 tickets for 10 dollars.


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks! 

I'll be out to support this race. I hope you get good turnout for this worthy event. I remember it was a lot of fun last year. :thumbsup:


----------

